# hermit Crabs



## mellocello (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello 

I love Land hermit crabs!! I have a 30 gallon tank with 10 crabs. I was wondering if anyone else loves hermit crabs. 

and,..... if you have any question about hermit crabs, i can answer them!! They are actually quite interesting!! And sometimes have specific needs. 

here is a picture of one of my crabs


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

cant say ive ever had crabs but agree that they're facinating creatures. perhaps i should get some
can you give us more pics


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

hey welcome 
your hermit crabs look like they are living in luxury  better then what i have seen on videos etc. Nice to have someone who can help with hermit crabs as well  good luck with them in the future


----------



## mellocello (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks! Yes, they are quite fascinating!! And addicting!! It seems like every time i get to the pet store i have to stop by the hermit crab tank.... lol 

Here is my set up- It is quite small compared to some people i know. Some people have 100 gallon tanks full of hermies!!










here are some pics of my crabbies



















they are quite the acrobats!!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Cool! I love the hammock.

The place I go on vacation every year had people selling them for essentially souvenirs, which is sad, but I'm always tempted! I'm headed there in a few weeks and may have to do some more research on proper care beforehand


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Beautiful habitat you've made there. Those are some lucky Herits you've got there. I love Land Hermits too, I had them when I was young.


----------



## mellocello (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks!! Yeah, they love climbing around everywhere. 

I know, it is sad to see people selling them as toys and souvineers instead of as living creatures. I hate it when i see them in painted shells and open cages in some pet stores :evil: 

okiemavis- if you want, i can PM you some great hermit crab websites that tell how to care for them if you are thinking about getting some crabs =]


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

yea you really do have a great place for them, im sure you see the conditions some people keep them in whichs make them seem they seem more like a toy then an animal. but i love your hermit tank, they must be in heaven


----------



## GeegaFish (May 4, 2008)

Very nice pictures and habitat for your fun little crabs! I like the expressions on their little faces too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes please! I really am going to get some 

I've already set aside a spot for a tank in my soon-to-be-established fish wall just for them!


----------



## Rockstar1292 (Jul 9, 2008)

I purchased two hermit crabs yesterday and I would like to speak to an expert because I have a question 

Beautiful Crabitat you got there =]


----------



## markiee55 (Jul 2, 2008)

i had an hermit crab once.

all his legs fell off within 24 hours.

poor guy.


----------



## mellocello (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your hermit crab, markiee55. The reason he probably did this was that he was stressed. =[

Rockstar, I will do my best to answer you questions =]


----------

